# 1994 fuel injectors



## gusto (May 3, 2012)

Just swapped all my injectors on my maxima as it was running sluggish. It would shake big time and had no acceleration, would gradually pick up speed. periodically it woul run o.k but at the end it was shaking continually. After the swap, the car stopped shaking and it sounds great but no power. Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated. Keep in mind that I'm not an "auto technician".


----------

